# Chainsaw accident



## OldDeadOne (Nov 9, 2011)

Makes me wonder if the person had any chaps on or was careless in watching what he was doing....



Boone County man injured by chainsaw  - News - The Charleston Gazette - West Virginia News and Sports -

I just hope that he doesn't lose function in his leg....


----------



## sshangreaujr (Nov 9, 2011)

ouch! Hope he ends up OK.


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you see the one on aol's homepage yesterday? Some guy with no ppe was cutting an uprooted trunk ..looks like the root ball snapped back, flung the saw and guy around..guys face almost went into the bar. It was a big saw also...


----------



## alderman (Nov 9, 2011)

This one sounds bad. At the very least, some surgery, and laid up while it heels.

While on proper protection, I finally talked one of my buddies into buying some chaps yesterday.

I know chaps don't make you saw proof, but its a step in the right direction. I've been working on him for a few years.

Thanks for posting the info about the accident.


----------



## mrgoodkat (Nov 9, 2011)

alderman said:


> This one sounds bad. At the very least, some surgery, and laid up while it heels.
> 
> While on proper protection, I finally talked one of my buddies into buying some chaps yesterday.
> 
> ...



:agree2: it always amazes me how many people don't think theyre legs are worth the $50-$70 it costs for chaps. I never run my saw without mine on. They may not stop everything but it will definately help. hope this guy recovers to 100%


----------



## MattCrowe (Nov 9, 2011)

About a month or so ago, there was an article in our local paper about a guy in England (i think), he was a tree surgeon, he slipped in the tree and 3/4 cut his head off, he held it on and they lowered him down and somehow he survived...


----------



## Mo. Jim (Nov 9, 2011)

*chaps*



alderman said:


> This one sounds bad. At the very least, some surgery, and laid up while it heels.
> 
> While on proper protection, I finally talked one of my buddies into buying some chaps yesterday.
> 
> ...



I finally talked myself into buying a pair after seeing one too many cut up legs.Now I have to keep reminding myself to use them. It so easy say I'm only going to make cuts,knowing it only takes one wrong cut.


----------



## mama (Nov 9, 2011)

I haven't used chaps in 33 years but I'm going to get me a pair, things can happen no matter how careful you are. Thats why they call them accidents.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 9, 2011)

OldDeadOne said:


> Makes me wonder if the person had any chaps on or was careless in watching what he was doing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes personal protection won't keep you safe. Only your awareness will do that.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 9, 2011)

My chaps are hot, they ride down when I work and I have to pull them up sometimes. When I finish I'm completely soaked on the front of my jeans and the chaps make me itch. 

It's nice to have two fully functioning legs to be able to feel those discomforts, so I think I'll keep wearing mine. 

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## TreeFrogTC (Nov 10, 2011)

They shouldn't sell chainsaws unless you buy the ppe with it, especially for homeowners or proof that you have the right gear. A homeowners starter kit with ppe included should be available for those occassional users with mabe a short safety video, I'm surprised that the saw manufacturers havent been sued into doing this. In essence it would be better for everyone because we would see fewer injuries and company sales would increase a bit.

I admit to being careless with the saw a few times but as a rule generally try to work day in and day out with saw pants on all day, its hella hot but keeps the nicks and bruises down and they fit way better then chaps and breathe better.


----------

